# Anthem Choir | Musical Sampling



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi, folks!

Super proud of this one. Been meaning to produce something like this for years and finally got around to it.  Hope you dig it!


Atelier Series *Anthem Choir* is the first legato choir library produced for non-traditional settings, including pop, rock and big anthemic genres. We had a very specific sound in mind which we felt could only be achieved by bringing in folks who could sing but didn’t necessarily do it professionally. From people who used to perform in bands, karaoke enthusiasts to aspiring vocalists and members of the local church choir – the resulting sound and performance is truly unique, raw and very human. The brief given to the studio singers was to stay in their chest voice throughout their entire range while properly belting out non-vibrato performances. Not an easy task! Plenty of kudos, beer and laughter was exchanged. Truly a workhorse choir library with considerable utility if you need crowd vocals with power, agility and no shortage of humanity and vibe.


Available now for: *$119*

Check it out here: *Anthem Choir*








​


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm surprised it took this long for something like this to come out! I knew exactly the sound to expect right from the name of the library too. Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm loving this!!


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 13, 2021)

This sounds great. 
Any plans of doing a 'pro' version with more articulations like ooh, aah, mmm, yeah etc.? 
Seems like it's only 'woah' at the moment.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 13, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> This sounds great.
> Any plans of doing a 'pro' version with more articulations like ooh, aah, mmm, yeah etc.?
> Seems like it's only 'woah' at the moment.


Another good thing to include would be some "Hey!" shouts which are often used in the same style of music


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 13, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Another good thing to include would be some "Hey!" shouts which are often used in the same style of music


There's a free Indie voices library out there that has those, but can't remember which developer. 

*Edit* It's Splash Sounds.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 13, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> There's a free Indie voices library out there that has those, but can't remember which developer.
> 
> *Edit* It's Splash Sounds.


Added comment to earlier Thread on SAMPLE Talk.


----------



## Henning (Sep 13, 2021)

Bought. Simple as that. And by the way, really dig the demos. Well done, guys!


----------



## Evans (Sep 13, 2021)

Badass! 

Also, I didn't realize until today that y'all are (based on the promotional email contact info) in my neck of the woods. I'll gladly purchase because this sounds awesome _and_ to support locals.


----------



## davidson (Sep 13, 2021)

Nice! Library music is gonna be *FULL* of anthem choir led submissions for the next few months


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 13, 2021)

Awesome!



davidson said:


> Nice! Library music is gonna be *FULL* of anthem choir led submissions for the next few months


💯


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Sep 13, 2021)

I bought it instantly when I noticed an ad on Facebook, I've been looking for these pop non-orchestral vocal libraries, but I only know the ones from Splash Sound and Antonov Samples and now this. Sounds great!


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 13, 2021)

Awesome !


----------



## gussunkri (Sep 13, 2021)

Very impressive!


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Sep 13, 2021)

Just what I needed for my indie hey-tracks :>


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 13, 2021)

Haha, you guys really nailed that sing-along sound! I feel thirty years younger.


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Sep 13, 2021)

Nice job Aaron.


----------



## Gerbil (Sep 14, 2021)

Great idea. I suddenly feel like a gungan!


----------



## David Chappell (Sep 14, 2021)

No joke, I've been looking for a library like this for years. Can't wait to play with this. Going to save me so much time and effort not having to record myself dozens of times over!


----------



## cqd (Sep 14, 2021)

Damn, I kinda want this, but I'm taking a break from buying samples for a while..


----------



## Markastellor (Sep 14, 2021)

Another on the spot buy. I also bought the "Splash Sound" sample set. It should be noted that the Splash sound set is on sale for $3 right now. I have the full set of the Altier vocal series and I have found them very useful. They use a different sampling technique for the soloists basically having them hold the notes for a very long time to avoid looping. Puts a strain on the vocalist during sampling, but it does add a type of realism. After just a quick check of my new samples, the Musical Sampling set has a nice legato and that rough crowd sample sound. This appears to be something I can easily use in a lot of my songs. I really like the sound. The Splash sound set is also useful, but it will be a little trickier to use. I'll have to test more, but I suspect the two sets may compliment each other. The Splash sound doesn't have the professional legato and ease of use, but it does have some staccato sounds and a very usable "HEY". I'm guessing Musical Sampling will sell a lot of this set and likely they will come out with a sequel. I hope at least. I listened to the Antonov "Indie Vocals" set examples, but I haven't tested them yet. This appears similar. Not on sale right now so I didn't get that. Anyone tested that one yet?


----------



## micrologus (Sep 14, 2021)

This is the Commercial Announcement…


----------



## zouzou (Sep 14, 2021)

Finally something new in the choir libraries!
I bought all of the Atelier Series voices and for the price they are really excellent and very complementary!
I already had old Akai CDs and other VIs with modern vocals, but this choir is innovative and will be able to fit into different Pop / Rock and other styles.
Thanks Musical Sampling, you get what a number of us are looking for. When we are already equipped with multiple libraries for each instrument (including some very expensive), we no longer need to add more, we need something new, at an affordable price.
This is what you do with Atelier Series: CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you for the kind words! As always, means a ton after endless hours of tweaking and polishing.

As far as an extended version with more vowels and features, never say never but we currently have no plans at the moment. Even with the one vowel (which we felt had the most utility), the recording process was particularly grueling with how the sessions were conducted with singers who aren’t trained in sight-reading while simultaneously wrapping their head around the performance concept. It was literally recording one transition at a time, getting it right then moving onto the next one. We could’ve blown through the recordings with trained choral singers, but the results wouldn’t have been what we were looking for.

Bit of a tangent, but there you go.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Sep 15, 2021)

cqd said:


> Damn, I kinda want this, but I'm taking a break from buying samples for a while..







Republic credits WILL do fine!!!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 15, 2021)

@guydoingmusic


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 15, 2021)

I bought this library the other day, and have to say that it impresses me in the same way that Performance Samples Oceania does... all the hard work was done in the sampling and scripting to make the library very playable and instantly gratifying. And Musical Sampling's customer support is top notch.


----------



## BenG (Sep 15, 2021)

This is fantastic and really nails the sound! Been looking for something like this for years…

Congrats on the release!


----------



## berto (Sep 16, 2021)

Used to do these kind of choirs in my TV commercials days.... if i had this then...


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 16, 2021)

Instabuy. Great sound.


----------



## pranic (Sep 16, 2021)

Congratulations on your new release! I downloaded and did a mini playthrough, and the legatos are great, but what struck me, is that the "Mural Keyswitch Women" patch. I layered it up with Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evos, and just had a mini noodling and improtu jam session last night. Lovely instrument! Glad I grabbed it!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 16, 2021)

pranic said:


> Congratulations on your new release! I downloaded and did a mini playthrough, and the legatos are great, but what struck me, is that the "Mural Keyswitch Women" patch. I layered it up with Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evos, and just had a mini noodling and improtu jam session last night. Lovely instrument! Glad I grabbed it!



Thanks, @pranic . They’re definitely under-represented, but took those just as seriously as everything else. Couldn’t help but put the recordings through our bespoke array of hardware pedals, even if the end result doesn’t quite fit the theme of the release. Some of those keyswitches sound friggin’ enormous.


----------



## Henu (Sep 16, 2021)

I use a lot of male (studio) choir stuff for albums and it's a real pain in the ass to sing the parts to the demos each time I do them. Double, triple, sounds like shit, tune, double again, etc.
And sometimes in the actual recording sessions some bad takes slip in (not working with professional singers, pretty much rock bands doing some anthem- y stuff) and I'm forced to do a lot of editing to make them sound tolerable. 

Not anymore! @Aaron Sapp , you're my official anthem angel. Tested this on top of some demos and was completely blown out how real it sounds in the mix. Incredible time-saver and definitely a game- upper for weak real vocal takes!!!!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh HECK YES Aaron - take my freaking hard earned money!!!!!! Thank you +1000. Yea my anthem cues/tracks using 'classical choirs' is usually the BIGGEST sale pitch I make to a client - convincing them WHEN we record live vocals it WILL NOT sound like that. Did I say thank you, yet?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 16, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Oh HECK YES Aaron - take my freaking hard earned money!!!!!! Thank you +1000. Yea my anthem cues/tracks using 'classical choirs' is usually the BIGGEST sale pitch I make to a client - convincing them WHEN we record live vocals it WILL NOT sound like that. Did I say thank you, yet?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2021)

Aaron Sapp said:


>


Great - now I have the Rock singing that catchy little melody in my head all day.....Thanks pal. :(

Now everything I do today will sound like THAT.


----------



## Denkii (Sep 17, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Great - now I have the Rock singing that catchy little melody in my head all day.....Thanks pal. :(
> 
> Now everything I do today will sound like THAT.


I got talked into watching the lion king yesterday and ever since the Timon and Pumbaa hula song is running in my head.
I think you're better off.

Jokes aside: superb library. Played around with it for a while and it is so usable.
Now when can we expect a comprehensive variety of gang shouts?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 17, 2021)

Denkii said:


> I got talked into watching the lion king yesterday and ever since the Timon and Pumbaa hula song is running in my head.
> I think you're better off.
> 
> Jokes aside: superb library. Played around with it for a while and it is so usable.
> Now when can we expect a comprehensive variety of gang shouts?


Thanks, @Denkii ! As far as shouts, we did exactly this for the Battlecry patch in *Boutique Drums Medusa* with 22 words. They were all guys, but it sounds pretty cool/big. 

If and when we do record supplemental shouts, we'll be sure to send them to existing Anthem users free of charge.


----------



## Denkii (Sep 17, 2021)

@Aaron Sapp Too bad I cannot seem to find anything that features the battlecry patch :(

But nice to know.
The Atelier series as a whole has really impressed me so far. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 17, 2021)

Denkii said:


> @Aaron Sapp Too bad I cannot seem to find anything that features the battlecry patch :(
> 
> But nice to know.
> The Atelier series as a whole has really impressed me so far. Keep up the good work!


@Denkii Here you go - quick example (all Medusa) featuring a handful of the words. Nothing personal with the last two though.


----------



## Denkii (Sep 17, 2021)

This is it. Time to roll up my sleeves and mobilize the Karen goon squad.

Nice demo though 

I assume it's a patch with a variety of single pitch shouts without any means of in engine tuning, right?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 17, 2021)

Denkii said:


> This is it. Time to roll up my sleeves and mobilize the Karen goon squad.
> 
> Nice demo though
> 
> I assume it's a patch with a variety of single pitch shouts without any means of in engine tuning, right?


Correct, it’s all just non-tonal shouts of words that I thought might have some utility.

Like an idiot though, I didn’t capture a “HEY!”. Whoops. 🤷‍♂️

EDIT: If you meant pitch wheel, yeah, the value goes up or down up to an octave.


----------



## Denkii (Sep 17, 2021)

Gotcha. Thanks!
But yeah...HEY seems like a no-brainer 

Soon™: medusa "hey" paid dlc (now with loot boxes)

Thinking about it some more...if you add "hey!" shouts to anthem choir, you could sell it as the ultimate corpo-pop-rock toolkit.
Just saying.

You know where to find me for more ideas.


----------



## AlanKPearce (Sep 20, 2021)

Why am I just now seeing this?!?!? I could have used this on a project 2 weeks ago! This is a killer library.. Going to get it today. Really really well done.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Sep 21, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> I bought this library the other day, and have to say that it impresses me in the same way that Performance Samples Oceania does... all the hard work was done in the sampling and scripting to make the library very playable and instantly gratifying. And Musical Sampling's customer support is top notch.


The demos were a blast to write with this. I've used it on two other projects since. Super happy with how easy it is to fit in a mix.


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 21, 2021)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Like an idiot though, I didn’t capture a “HEY!”. Whoops. 🤷‍♂️



That was a good decision.
Shouting "hey" in songs or motivational tunes has (finally!!) been prohibited by the IOfAT in 2019.

(IOfAT = International organisation for adequate taste)


----------



## guydoingmusic (Sep 21, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> That was a good decision.
> Shouting "hey" in songs or motivational tunes has (finally!!) been prohibited by the IOfAT in 2019.
> 
> (IOfAT = International organisation for adequate taste)


Hey... (pun intended) someone still likes Mumford and Sons out there... somewhere... maybe...


----------



## AMBi (Sep 26, 2021)

Would someone who owns it be willing to run it through some MIDI for me so I can test it out?
It will only be a few notes


----------



## Denkii (Sep 26, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Would someone who owns it be willing to run it through some MIDI for me so I can test it out?
> It will only be a few notes


shoot


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 26, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Would someone who owns it be willing to run it through some MIDI for me so I can test it out?
> It will only be a few notes


Just please post them here so we can enjoy it


----------



## AMBi (Sep 26, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Just please post them here so we can enjoy it


The MIDI I provided was basically completely random notes since I just wanted to test it as if I opened it up for the first time in isolation, and get a feel for it's response to both slow and slightly faster speed on different parts of the range so it doesn't really resemble music haha


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 26, 2021)

g


AMBi said:


> The MIDI I provided was basically completely random notes since I just wanted to test it as if I opened it up for the first time in isolation, and get a feel for it's response to both slow and slightly faster speed on different parts of the range so it doesn't really resemble music haha


Gotcha


----------



## colony nofi (Sep 26, 2021)

guydoingmusic said:


> Hey... (pun intended) someone still likes Mumford and Sons out there... somewhere... maybe...


Tom Howe has good things to say about his recent collaborations with Marcus...


----------



## Henu (Sep 27, 2021)

Friendly reminder: if you're on the edge, buy it. It's amazingly good and provides something you can't find from pretty much any other library.


----------



## odod (Sep 29, 2021)

oh man that tax :( dang, i was about to buy .. but when i want to check out it adds 10% :( dollar rate is so high in my country ... well i guess i just need to wait for lower price


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Sep 29, 2021)

odod said:


> oh man that tax :( dang, i was about to buy .. but when i want to check out it adds 10% :( dollar rate is so high in my country ... well i guess i just need to wait for lower price


Always sucks when you get that TAX surprise after adding it to shopping cart
It's 25% extra for me


----------



## odod (Sep 29, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


> Always sucks when you get that TAX surprise after adding it to shopping cart
> It's 25% extra for me


that is why .. so sad :(


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Aug 16, 2022)

Think Thomas used your choir on his latest album (2:11)


Maybe not, but I think so. Never heard them use anthem choirs before I think, and it's not long after you released this library :D


----------



## pranic (Aug 16, 2022)

LearningToCompose:) said:


> Maybe not, but I think so. Never heard them use anthem choirs before I think, and it's not long after you released this library :D


That's a fun track!


----------

